# Carbs & Cals & Protein & Fat: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate, Protein, Fat & Calorie



## Jennywren (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi , was just looking for a link to the popular carbs and cals book i came across this new book made by the same people : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbs-Cals-...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1309806920&sr=1-2 looks like it might be helpful for people watching weight , i know ive put my order in , wondered if it would be any help here


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 5, 2011)

Got to be worth a look dont you think ? will let you know what its like when mine comes


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 5, 2011)

interesting read, is it me or can you go through the book online...............?


----------



## cazscot (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Jenny, I have just ordered it and as I had a ?10 Amazon left from my birthday and my student discount it has cost me nothing


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> interesting read, is it me or can you go through the book online...............?


 Novorapidboi26 you made me panic there for a mo only i would order a book thats got all the pages on line lol but no you can see Quite a fair way into the book up to page 25  lol 





cazscot said:


> Thanks Jenny, I have just ordered it and as I had a ?10 Amazon left from my birthday and my student discount it has cost me nothing


Wow Carol youve got a great bargain there


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 8, 2011)

Pleased with book , big help if keeping an eye on your weight


----------



## cazscot (Jul 8, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Pleased with book , big help if keeping an eye on your weight



Yes Jenny mine arrived today and it is good, looking at the pictures will def help me make educated guess when I am out and about.  I have recommended it to all my weightwatchers pals .


----------



## susie28 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have just ordered mine got one on Carbs and Cals only saw the one with Fats and Protien after I bought the other one, if I had realized there was one that included Fats and Protien then I would have bought that one in the first place. 
I do like the pictures it gives you more idea of portion sizes which I think is my problem.


----------

